# My community tank



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Well it's been awhile since i have showed them,so i thought i would.Let me know what you think.

















Sorry for the shitty pics :rasp:


----------



## SmallTankBighopes (Dec 29, 2003)

WOW!!!! what a HUGE aro...how big is it? How large is your tank? Got any color pics? hehe.. Great looking tank


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

SmallTankBighopes said:


> WOW!!!! what a HUGE aro...how big is it? How large is your tank? Got any color pics? hehe.. Great looking tank


Thanks for the owrds there guy!!!!The aro is right around the 23 inch mark.The tank is a 125 gal,soon to be upgraded to a 240







I dont have n e color pics at the moment sorry.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

That tank is very impressive AK! All of those fish look really great, and that pleco must be one of the biggest I've seen before. That isn't your chocolate one is it?
~Taylor~


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> That tank is very impressive AK! All of those fish look really great, and that pleco must be one of the biggest I've seen before. That isn't your chocolate one is it?
> ~Taylor~


Thanks taylor(like stated it will soon be a 240).I spend alot of time on this tank to keep it this way,I think it's worth it in the long run.And yeah thats my chocolate







Thanks for the kind words there guy!!!!


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Love the black and white pics for a change. Also love that arrow. Looks full of activity, and glad to hear you're getting a 240g..


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

GT45FD3S said:


> Love the black and white pics for a change. Also love that arrow. Looks full of activity, and glad to hear you're getting a 240g..


Thanks for the words,I know it's desperatly needed!!!!The aro is getting big and I can tell he will love the upgrade(he is becoming quite squirmish).


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

I am big fan of your clown knife, he looks great. The black shark looks like he has healed up well, that is the one that fell on the driveway, right? I like the B&W shots for a change.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Fastmover13 said:


> I am big fan of your clown knife, he looks great. The black shark looks like he has healed up well, that is the one that fell on the driveway, right? I like the B&W shots for a change.


Thanks,The clown has almost perfect markings(dont see them like that everyday)and is currently around the 16 to 17 inch range!!!!Yeah thats the same black shark that too the dive,He is almost 100% healed up now and will be awaiting a transfer to another 125 gal that I got.Yeah the b&w is nice for a change!!!!


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

I love your knife! I would give my left arm for one of those and a 125 gallon tank.


----------



## Jox (Mar 16, 2006)

What is the eel looking thing on the left in the first pick? A walking catfish?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Colt .45 said:


> What is the eel looking thing on the left in the first pick? A walking catfish?


It is my 24 to 25 inch tire track eel


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

Does them get along well? Fighting?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Pyri said:


> Does them get along well? Fighting?


I do have a problem with too little of space and it is starting to get quite noticable,other than that though I have no problems with aggression at all.Aro sits at the top of the tank all day long,eel stay in his house,pacu dominates the tank,the black shark just cruises the tank all day(never sits in one place),The clown nife cruises the tank as well and usually sits undernath my powerhead.They are well fed,and have huge appitites.I do a water change every week(some where between 30 to 50 percent).Most of the fish are only around a year and a half old(still got alot of growing to do).


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

All look and no replies!!!!!


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

*WOW* I have only seen an aro that big once a while ago, but wow that clow knife is one of the nicest I have seen along with that aro amazing dude, one of the nicest tank I have seen in a long time




























, I am not worthy I really hope my aro gets to be like that







This tank defenifty smashes all the SW and FW set ups I have seen.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Matty125 said:


> *WOW* I have only seen an aro that big once a while ago, but wow that clow knife is one of the nicest I have seen along with that aro amazing dude, one of the nicest tank I have seen in a long time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the words there guy!!!!!The aro is quite big and still has alot of growing to do,The knife I must admit is one of the nicest I have seen(as far as spot placement goes).As far as my tank goes,(dont get me wrong,I like my tank)it's average.I just putforth more effort toward providing my fish with the best care and foods(I must admit I like my tanks clean).There is by far way better salt out there than this fw setup(once again appreciate the words)ever could be.I stricty beleive that maitence and proper diet will result in better fish quality than proper housing(And yes I do beleive in having adaquate space,for fish provided-I will be upgrading very soon as well).With the proper diet and water care,your aro should have no problem getting as big as mine provided that you have given proper tank space as well!!!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Man, I find it interesting how you have common, ordinary LFS fishes, yet you make it so cool.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Tibs said:


> Man, I find it interesting how you have common, ordinary LFS fishes, yet you make it so cool.


Thanks Tibs-Appreciate the kind words.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

HAHAHA,wrong thread!!!!


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

THAT a big azz arrow man WOW


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Z♠NGT♥KER said:


> THAT a big azz arrow man WOW


Thanks for the words there guy-good water quality and a varied diet and n e thing is possible!!!!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

cant wait to see some colors


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

nioce ass tank but i wa nna see color


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

madd props for raisng the arrow that big man


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words there guys!!!!I will get some color ones up in awhile for yall to see,I just liked the looks of the black and white for some reason!!!


----------

